# DVR Scheduler 1.1.2 BETA for Blackberry/RIM - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DVR Scheduler 1.1.2 is now available for RIM (Blackberry) models.

Download link (from mobile phone): http://m.directv.com/mobileapps

This is a BETA product and may not have full functionality. Download at your own risk.

Please note your phone model when reporting issues.

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Darn...when you said "all models" I thought MAYBE - JUST MAYBE - there would be a WM version


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, it's for devices that already have DVR Scheduler software.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

apple store has version 1.9.5


----------



## brako (Nov 8, 2007)

playing with the app now on my Blackberry Bold!


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

downloaded it on my tour will report back to you .. and thanks to all


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

My garbage work phone is an 8250.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

Doesn't seem to offer an option for my Blackberry Pearl.


----------



## Crevan Daeg (Nov 18, 2009)

Downloaded on my Blackberry Curve 8330 and so far it seems to work just fine, will notify if I run into any problems.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Please note: If you are in a different time zone than the receivers, putting in your home zip code will not have an affect on the guide time(s), the time in the guide will be the time zone your phone is in, NOT the time zone of the receivers.
Time Zone changes will have to be done in the settings menu.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jul 27, 2009)

Downloaded to my S2. My login screen won't go landscape but I can deal with that. This is much easier to use than the mobile site.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Getting A search error occurred on my 8530. Searched for American Pickers, got that error, changed it to just Pickers and got results. But later I tried the Pickers search again and got the error. I'm connected to wifi and have 3G service.

This is Verizon on a 4.1SP7 MR1 BES, no weird IT policies but I can change the policy to anything needed if anyone needs me to test something.


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

When trying to setup a recording, it took five tries to get the app to choose the correct location. I would click the location, click save and it would loose the setting. On the fifth try it finally worked.

Overall cool app!

Running on ATT via BB Bold 9000


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

yay I get to participate on a "BETA" testing! 

Downloading and Testing on a Blackberry Tour on the Verizon Network!

Cool interfaced!


EDIT: On the login page, I'm getting weird flashes


----------



## sbianchi (Sep 13, 2007)

Have a Bold 9000 with non carrier OS, 5.0.0.411. Directv site says it will only work with official carrier OS but it seems to work really well on this OS, very stable and fast. 

Would like to see separate searchs for show title and/or keyword as searching for a show results in both a search on title name and episode/keywords info.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

On my Blackberry Tour, I get "No data available" when browsing channels. No channels appear.


----------



## preachtrue (Dec 19, 2007)

on my Bold 9700 No data available.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

It will be helpful when posting issues to include phone model, the OS, carrier, and if your on BIS or Bes. And if the phone is unlocked, and if so what carrier brand the phone is, and if you are running a leaked OS, it can make a difference

Also please do a battery pull after installing the app. Also set the permissions to "allow". 
These steps might solve some issues.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Phone: Curve 8330
Carrier: Sprint
OS: 4.5.0.186

Issue: This may not be truly an issue with the program, but I personally have an issue with the search results. As an example, I will select to search for shows. I will input Seattle Sounders. The results I receive are shows named '30 Clubs in 30 Days', 'Call of the Wild', 'Cops', 'Criminal Minds', and other shows that have nothing to do with a soccer team.

Is there a better way to conduct my search? If not, I would recommend DirecTV to add a search by category option so I can more easily find the sports I would like to record.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

sbianchi said:


> Have a Bold 9000 with non carrier OS, 5.0.0.411. Directv site says it will only work with official carrier OS but it seems to work really well on this OS, very stable and fast.
> 
> Would like to see separate searchs for show title and/or keyword as searching for a show results in both a search on title name and episode/keywords info.


As long as the vendor.xml file is deleted before installing then the OS is basically the same as those from other vendors.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

preachtrue said:


> on my Bold 9700 No data available.


The app is running fine on my 9700. What OS are you running, your carrier. Did you do a battery pull after installation? Do that first, and then set permissions to allow if the BP doesn't work.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Took a couple tries, but now it's working fine. Previous error resolved.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Phone: Storm 9530
OS: 5.0
Carrier: Verizon
Network: BIS

Loaded with no problems. Initially was slow, but after all the icons downloaded it is speedy, especially for the inherent memory issues that the Storm I has. Took a medium amount of Storm memory as it is a large app. My initial assessment after an hour of moving around all the menus and making a few DVR schedules is that this is an excellent app. So far has set my home DVR's accurately and quickly. Very good scheduler for a cell phone, and just checking what's on TV. I think there are some additions/improvements to make better, but for the initial beta, I really like it. I will use it for sure.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackberry 9630 tour with 5.0 os on sprint. 
So far I can't find any issues! Great job D!


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Running on Tour with US Cell. So far works pretty good for a beta release.


----------



## dskbas (May 27, 2006)

Curve 8350i
Nextel
BIS
4.6.1.313

Logs in. none of the screens populate (EMPTY)


----------



## 2muchtv (May 26, 2007)

Storm2
5.0.0.320
Verizon
BES

So far, it is working great for a first release. Would be nice to be able to browse the recording schedule on my DVR's to know where to schedule a new recording.


----------



## smoelheim (Dec 22, 2007)

Tour 9630
5.0.0.484
Sprint
BIS

When I try to search on a title (tried several), I keep getting "A search error has occurred".

When I try to browse by channel, I keep getting "No data available".

When I try to browse by date and time, it seems to work fine.

REALLY looking forward to getting this working!!


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

BlackBerry Tour 9630
5.0.0.419
Alltel/Verizon
BIS

When I try to search on a title (tried several), I keep getting "A search error has occurred".

When I try to browse by channel, I keep getting "No data available".

When I try to browse by date and time, it seems to work fine.

(same as smoelheim, but added my device info)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Curve 8830*
Verizon 
No WIFI
BES

Working fine now for over a day....speed is improved. Three recordings have worked as scheduled.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Works great on my Tour with Cellular South. Im pleased.


----------



## msgph (Feb 7, 2004)

Downloaded and scheduled a program with my AT&T Bold 9700. Worked like a charm!


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

Phone: Bold 9000
OS: 5.0.0.509 (Leaked OS)
Carrier: AT&T
Network: BIS

Everything works great!


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm getting the following error when trying to download from the Tour link (2nd link) from my BB Tour 9630. And yes, I've got decent signal strength.

HTTP Error 504: Gateway Timeout

Anyone else having issues downloading on this Saturday morning?


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

BlackBerry Tour 9630
4.7.1.57
Sprint
BES

Tried the link about 20 times and was finally able to download/install the app. Maybe a temporary website issue?

Seems to be working fine. Only issue I noticed is a flickering screen when typing in email and password on the initial setup. Screen doesn't flicker anywhere else in the app.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Mike_TV said:


> I'm getting the following error when trying to download from the Tour link (2nd link) from my BB Tour 9630. And yes, I've got decent signal strength.
> 
> HTTP Error 504: Gateway Timeout
> 
> Anyone else having issues downloading on this Saturday morning?


Having the same issue earlier, using both apps.


----------



## msgph (Feb 7, 2004)

Worked perfectly for me yesterday on my AT&T Bold 9700 with 5.0.405 software, but today nothing works. Receiving an error while searching and the other screens will not populate.


----------



## N9QZD (Feb 25, 2010)

Works pretty good on the Blackberry Tour.
Only thing I noticed is that it does not show channels past 2080 (international)

-Pete


----------



## plex03 (Oct 6, 2008)

Has worked fine after a reset (simulated battery pull) via MeterBerry. At first I was getting the "No Data" message. 

After the reset it's worked great. 

Phone: Storm2 (9550)
Carrier: Verizon
OS: 5.0.0.517 via SaskTel (with vendor .xml removed)
Network: BIS


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

msgph said:


> Worked perfectly for me yesterday on my AT&T Bold 9700 with 5.0.405 software, but today nothing works. Receiving an error while searching and the other screens will not populate.


Did you do a battery pull? Also there have been reports about DTVs servers being down today. I had trouble getting on using both apps.


----------



## longhairbilly (Mar 14, 2008)

Playing with it on my VZW Tour. One problem I found is checking the box "hide SD duplicates" does not seem to work. I still get the standard and HD versions in my guide.

Otherwise seems to be working fine. Set my DVR to record two shows to test it out.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BlackBerry Storm 2
5.0.0.517
Verizon
BIS

When I try to search on a title (tried several), I keep getting "A search error has occurred".

When I try to browse by channel, I keep getting "No data available".

When I try to browse by date and time, it seems to work fine.

(same as smoelheim, but added my device info)


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

BlackBerry Curve 8320
4.5.0 
T-Mobile
BES
WiFi
Scheduler 1.1.2

When I try to search on a title, I keep getting "A search error has occurred". It seems to work sometimes, and not others. 

Browse by channel, is fine, both A-Z and by Number
Switching to a new channel number requires very fast work on the keys, and it seems to remember the old numbers. 

Browse by date and time, works fine. Sometimes I had to try a few times. 

I set a recording from the guide, and it went thru fine. 

I have set the Settings to Show Channels I Get, and Hide SD Duplicates.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

8330
Verizon
4.5.0
not sure what BIS/BES means

Mine just sits on the first screen with the directv logo and the circle that spins. I waited about five minutes closed the app and waited another five. My internet works fine. I did a battery reset.

edit: works now, I scheduled a recording last afternoon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Luck255 said:


> 8330
> Verizon
> 4.5.0
> not sure what BIS/BES means
> ...


I have the same provider and same Curve 8330 unit and it is working...try uninstalling it, then reinstalling it.


----------



## dstick653 (Aug 15, 2008)

Curve 8350i
Nextel
BIS
4.6.1.313

Downloaded fine and got logged in. None of the screens populate any results. Not getting search results on shows or any channel listings.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have the same provider and same Curve 8330 unit and it is working...try uninstalling it, then reinstalling it.


Do a battery pull after each operation.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Do a battery pull after each operation.


I actually have a program that does that...but yes.


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

Search by title gives "a search error ocurred". Tried different titles and different combinations of the titles, several times....

Search by channel seems to work.

Search by date/time seems to work. 

Other things I've noticed:
When I click on record this series, it seems to be doing nothing, but eventually it gave me a confirmation. There needs to be some indication that the app is transmitting the information and awaiting confirmation.

When searching by channel, it is very annoying that you cannot access the Channel A-Z or Channel Number buttons unless you scroll all the way back to the top of the list. There needs to be some (easier) means of clicking on those if you want to change the search method.

Phone: 9630 Tour
Carrier: Verizon
OS: 5.0.0.419 (official release, just not Verizon's)
BIS


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

Storm2 9550
Verizon
5.0.0.451
BES

Browse by channels returns "No data available". Browse by date & time is working.


----------



## plex03 (Oct 6, 2008)

- Browse by date and time works fine today.
- Browse by channels I get the No Data message
- Hide SD duplicates doesn't seem to work
- "OK" button on "Jump To" menu doesn't function.

BBOS: 5.0.0.517 SaskTel
Carrier: Verizon
Device: Storm 2 (9550)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Apparently, Directv is having issues with the servers. Doesn't appear to be a app issue.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Every time I try to access m.directv.com or m.directv.com/mobileapps, I receive a:

"HTTP Error 400: Bad request. The server could not understand the page request, or was unable to process it for some reason."

Any ideas? Further (as I am coming in late), any issues with a BB 8830 "World Edition" successfully using this app?

BB 8830
v4.2.2.66
Verizon


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

erosroadie said:


> Every time I try to access m.directv.com or m.directv.com/mobileapps, I receive a:
> 
> "HTTP Error 400: Bad request. The server could not understand the page request, or was unable to process it for some reason."
> 
> ...


Don't use the native BB browser, use OPERA or Bolt. You can download the .jad to your computer, email it to your phone or use app loader on your computer to load it on to your phone. 
Or try this from your phone: http://int-dvrmobile.dtvce.com/publish/bbkeypaddvr/DVRScheduler.jad
I copied this from phone, should start the download. Good luck.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Don't use the native BB browser, use OPERA or Bolt. You can download the .jad to your computer, email it to your phone or use app loader on your computer to load it on to your phone.


Many thanks!:hurah:


----------



## llarch (Aug 19, 2006)

Phone: Bold 9700
Carrier: ATT
OS: 5.0.0.545 

Issue:
With two DVRs, cant record to the second DVR. When I press "Record This Episode", nothing happens.

Works fine on the first DVR.

I just noticed the ID listed for the second DVR is; (xxxx xxxx 0000) which is not correct, which I am sure somehow ties back to the root issue. First DVR, to which I can record, does have the correct DVR ID.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

Tour 
Sprint
5.0
Corporate BES

App will not open. Sits at main screen with logo and acts like it is waiting. Signal strengh is 4 bars. Tried a battery pull, no luck.


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

BlackBerry Bold 9700
T-Mobile USA
OS 5.00.545

App appears to work fine (haven't actually gone all the way to record something), but when selecting which receivers to record on, I can only select from the first 8 receivers - the rest of the screen where the other receivers should be is white - waited 5 minutes and nothing was downloaded to that white space. Reproducible.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Aztec Pilot said:


> Tour
> Sprint
> 5.0
> Corporate BES
> ...


There seems to be a server issue (like earlier today).

Also....there appears to be a new version (1.1.4) as of today....


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Bold 9700
OS 5.0.0.545
ATT
BIS
Using 3G

Search issues seemed to be solved. No issues so far. Maybe server problems have been solved.


----------



## freewillie (Jun 1, 2007)

im using bold 9700 AT&T everything is working great


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

I installed the Directv BETA Scheduler App for my BlackBerry Curve 8330 (SPRINT); OS: 4.5.0.186 (latest OS); BIS I believe; not sure exactly. I ran the app and had some odd error. I then decided to do a battery pull to reset my phone in hopes that the app would then function correctly. Upon reboot my phone had a 552 Error with a pic of a circle, square, and rectangle on it. I had to use Desktop Manager to revert BB OS to previous one. Once my phone became functional again I was then able to install my latest Backup Profile and then upgrade it's OS again. I was just so excited to see an actual app from Directv for my BlackBerry that I didn't pay attention to the fact that it was a BETA which I will never install again on my cell phone. I hope that my input here was useful and I am looking forward to a fully functioning app from Directv that is ready for primetime.


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

Just to throw my .02 in:

Blackberry Curve 8330m (Sprint), 4.5.0.186
BIS & BES

Works lightning quick and has been reliable thus far.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

somguy said:


> I installed the Directv BETA Scheduler App for my BlackBerry Curve 8330 (SPRINT); OS: 4.5.0.186 (latest OS); BIS I believe; not sure exactly. I ran the app and had some odd error. I then decided to do a battery pull to reset my phone in hopes that the app would then function correctly. Upon reboot my phone had a 552 Error with a pic of a circle, square, and rectangle on it. I had to use Desktop Manager to revert BB OS to previous one. Once my phone became functional again I was then able to install my latest Backup Profile and then upgrade it's OS again. I was just so excited to see an actual app from Directv for my BlackBerry that I didn't pay attention to the fact that it was a BETA which I will never install again on my cell phone. I hope that my input here was useful and I am looking forward to a fully functioning app from Directv that is ready for primetime.


Are you sure that you didn't install the version for the Storm?


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

Curve 8900 on T-Mobile.
OS 5.0.0.411
App installs OK,launches OK.
Does not list channel content. Just blank screen.
Seems very slow even over WiFi.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Downloaded ok on my Sprint 8330. Was able to log on with no problems and download and browse the channels. Will keep playing with it when I have more time.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Verizon Blackberry Tour 9630 (using the Alltel network)
SW 4.7.1.61
BES

Loaded and runs fine.


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Scheduler updated to 1.1.6.

Phone is rebooting and hopefully it will solve my search problems on the Tour. So far the latest 3 builds, I cannot search for anything without getting the search error.


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

UPEngineer said:


> Scheduler updated to 1.1.6.
> 
> Phone is rebooting and hopefully it will solve my search problems on the Tour. So far the latest 3 builds, I cannot search for anything without getting the search error.


Well for all you Tour owners (and others too) that were having problems with search errors, it seems to have been corrected with this new build. The same three items I searched for while testing for, now show up instead of the error.


----------

